

Lawrence Lessig on Aaron Swartz and the unstoppable walk to political reform - espeed
http://www.ted.com/talks/lawrence_lessig_the_unstoppable_walk_to_political_reform

======
001sky
Direct link to the transcript is here (although easily avail on the main
site):

[http://www.ted.com/talks/lawrence_lessig_the_unstoppable_wal...](http://www.ted.com/talks/lawrence_lessig_the_unstoppable_walk_to_political_reform/transcript)

